# NATO Joint Expeditionary Force; Canada opts out of UK initiative



## McG (11 Jan 2015)

I understand that several of the multinational Euro brigades can compel all members to deploy at the discretion of any single member nation of the formation.  I can understand why we would want to avoid that.  At the same time, it would provide interesting opportunities to play host nation for such a force.


> Canada decides against joining British-led NATO-UN response force
> CTV News
> 09 Jan 2015
> 
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/canada-decides-against-joining-british-led-nato-un-response-force-1.2181335


----------

